# Delete Unwanted Comments



## crocdragon89 (Nov 23, 2007)

is it possible to delete comments you don't want on your submissions? i know you can delete shouts.


----------



## VanWeasel (Nov 23, 2007)

As far as I know, it can't be done.


----------



## blade (Nov 23, 2007)

As far as I have read in the suggestions thread, it is not possible without a mod's intervention.

If it is a nasty comment or harassment, you should contact a mod or write a trouble ticket.


----------



## VanWeasel (Nov 23, 2007)

blade said:
			
		

> As far as I have read in the suggestions thread, it is not possible without a mod's intervention.
> 
> If it is a nasty comment or harassment, you should contact a mod or write a trouble ticket.



It would be nice if we had a "hide comments" feature, at the very least like deviantart has going for it.


----------



## crocdragon89 (Nov 23, 2007)

blade said:
			
		

> As far as I have read in the suggestions thread, it is not possible without a mod's intervention.
> 
> If it is a nasty comment or harassment, you should contact a mod or write a trouble ticket.



alright. thank you. that's all i wanted to know


----------



## crocdragon89 (Nov 23, 2007)

VanWeasel said:
			
		

> It would be nice if we had a "hide comments" feature, at the very least like deviantart has going for it.




I would have to agree with you on that.


----------



## SageHendrix (Nov 23, 2007)

I would have to agree with this as well.  I know that the mods get plenty busy as it is just dealing with accounts that need to be banned (for harassment, trolling, posting a slew of pictures that are not appropriate for FA, etc...) so I think that a feature to take care of mean/derogatory/deconstructive critisism type comments should be put in.  Then, just like moderating shouts on your page, you could take care of these things on your own and make it easier for yourself and the mods.   I think one of the reasons that dA put in the "hide comments" feature is to do just that.  They seem to encourage handling the smaller, more asinine problems on your own and only running to the mods when it is something big.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 24, 2007)

Hmm... this allows hiding of unnecessary flame/troll comments until a mod comes to delete. Unabusable as well... I agree.


----------

